

Java EE 7 and EJB 3.2 support in JBoss AS 8 - javinpaul
http://jaitechwriteups.blogspot.in/2013/03/java-ee-7-and-ejb-32-support-in-jboss.html

======
unclebucknasty
Why is EJB still alive?

